# Moonshiners on the Discovery channel



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

What a great new series, even though this will most likely be the only season. Looking at it as these are real people doing illegal activities and such. No faces are covered up, so I would imagine anyone on this show making Moonshine would be having the law at there front door in the very near future. Tim the Moonshiner is an interesting character. You wouldn't believe what he also does or did in his county. I was shocked


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's next -- meth labs? :nono:


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I was out when the Law officers supposedly entered private property with no search warrant and the guy picking up corn had a 3 camera shoot going on as he sped away.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> What's next -- meth labs? :nono:


Wow, you never know


----------



## Jesse11 (Dec 9, 2011)

It may not quite be legal, but there's money to be made making Moonshine. Check out Moonshiners, an all new series on Discovery Channel, I love to watch these,so interesting.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's not illegal to make just sell.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> It's not illegal to make just sell.


That may vary by jurisdiction.

From a wonderful article in The Citizen regarding the working still at Inman Heritage Days.



> Permission to build a "working" still on the Farm Festival site was granted by then Sheriff Randall Johnson, a legendary "still buster" in his days as a revenue officer.





> Maybe this is a good time to state that what made, and still makes, moonshining illegal, is not a moral issue about alcohol but rather a money issue. It is illegal because the government doesn't collect taxes on moonshine whereas "government liquor" brings in lot of dollars.


I also found this from an article at CapitalBay regarding this show:



> Smith shares the spotlight with other locals, including ABC agent Jesse Tate.
> "Nobody in the whole series was actually making any liquor, we wouldn't allow that. If we knew somebody was making liquor they would have been in the next episode in handcuffs," said Jesse Tate.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

It has always been my understanding that it is illegal to distill liquior even for personal use. Unless you are a licensed distiller of course. Unlike often portrayed it is a smooth drink and not a lost art in this part of the country.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Since alcohol is regulated by the states, it is very likely that different states have different laws.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It's pretty good so far, even if it is a little fake. I like that popcorn guy, I've seen shows on him before.

It seems so strange that they can't buy regular items. In Oklahoma if we went to the store and bought 5 bags of corn they would wonder why we don't want more. And the propane tanks? Since when are you not allowed to fill a 100# propane tank. I think they are just doing it for the camera.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DogLover said:


> Since alcohol is regulated by the states, it is very likely that different states have different laws.


I think there are multiple components. Home brewing of beer and wine were decriminalized on the Federal level up to a certain quantity, but states can pass laws regarding it.

Producing high proof stuff is still barred under Federal law, unless you're using it specifically for fuel and have an ATF permit.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I think there are multiple components. Home brewing of beer and wine were decriminalized on the Federal level up to a certain quantity, but states can pass laws regarding it.
> 
> Producing high proof stuff is still barred under Federal law, unless you're using it specifically for fuel and have an ATF permit.


Alcohol fueled car....


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick said:


> What's next -- meth labs? :nono:


POT WARS


----------

